# Peanut Butter?



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I see a lot of posts on here where people talk about peanut butter (Morning, in a shake and pre bed meals). Looking in to this as I can stomach this a lot better than cottage cheese. But can anyone recommend which type? Im assuming that your standard Sun Pat etc isnt the healthiest choice - so any recommendations would be very helpful

Thanks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Holland and Barrett in 1kg tubes, natural stuff no added salt or sugar. I thinks it's Meridan. Tastes great.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Holland and Barrett in 1kg tubes, natural stuff no added salt or sugar. I thinks it's Meridan. Tastes great.


yea there is a good one in tesco too, an organic one, cant remember the name (will ask my friendy pitbull cause he told me about it)

PEANUT BUTTER IS AWESOME :thumbup1:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Meridan is the best some Tesco's stock it, also there's the Peanut butter & Co also available at Tesco's.

PB


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Meridan is the best some Tesco's stock it, also there's the Peanut butter & Co also available at Tesco's.
> 
> PB


 :thumb: thanks hunny, were your ears burning?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

plym30 said:


> I see a lot of posts on here where people talk about peanut butter (Morning, in a shake and pre bed meals). Looking in to this as I can stomach this a lot better than cottage cheese. But can anyone recommend which type? Im assuming that your standard Sun Pat etc isnt the healthiest choice - so any recommendations would be very helpful
> 
> Thanks


babe your best to mix your peanut butter in with your cottage cheese!!

The whole idea is that fats slow the absorbtion of protein, so ideally pre bed you would have fats (ie peanut butter) and slow absorbing protein like CC. this means that you will stay hunger free for longer thoughout the night because it will take longer to process and absorb the protein and fat!!

You shouldnt have fats 2 hours before or after your workout because as i said they slow the absorbtion and these are the times where your body needs to pick up the protein fast!!

Does that make sense hahahaha


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

I get the whole earth stuff from tesco :thumbup1:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

MXMAD said:


> I get the whole earth stuff from tesco :thumbup1:


Whole earth is ok but does contain palm oil and salt (but so does peanut butter & Co) !

Admit in small amounts but does add up here are two better options

Peanut butter & Co

http://www.bespoke-foods.co.uk/peanut.php

Meridian

http://www.meridianfoods.co.uk/index.asp?Dietry=Wheat%20Free&details=146

PB


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies - will look in to the Meridian one if thats what you would recommend.

And MissBC- when you say mix PB and CC - do you mean throw it all in a blender with my bedtime shake? Will give it a try if thats what you recommmend - but just the thought of it makes me slightly nautious!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

100% stuff from tescos with pine oil on the top. Cant remember what its called but there small pb tubs with blue tops.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm addicted to penut butter. I put in on my chicken breasts and have it with cottage cheese mmmmmmmmmmm.

GHS


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Love PB, I buy the whole earth one from Tesco's, it does have palm oil and a pinch of salt added, but Palm oil is actually pretty good for you and its saturates are more than compensated for by the monos in the peanut oil.

That being said, the meridian PB, being prepared from peanuts with the skins still attached contains resveratrol, a chemical thought to protect against cardiovascular disease.

Did you know?

Peanut butter despite being very high in fat, is extremely good for you! But when eaten with a high cholesterol diet can cause clogging of the arteries...

SD


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> I'm addicted to penut butter. I put in on my chicken breasts and have it with cottage cheese mmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> GHS


dude I'm inspired! top idea with the chicken there - reps!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I currently use around 900G PW of the stuff - love it LOL


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ghostdog said:


> dude I'm inspired! top idea with the chicken there - reps!


No problem mate, cheers for the reps!

GHS


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> I currently use around 900G PW of the stuff - love it LOL


 that in a shake Mick or sandwiches?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've gotta be honest, I usually end up buying any old peanut butter, I asked Tesco about their natural peanut butter and they didn't have the foggiest what I was on about.

I usually have 3-4 tablespoons of it a day


----------

